# Yanmar YM276D



## Roshton (Dec 30, 2017)

I have purchased a 1987 Yanmar YM 276D with ONLY 214 hours is like showroom condition . The story goes that the guy I bought the tractor from his dad purchased the Yanmar new and passed away shortly after , I was questioning this as the paint and unit were in such remarkable condition and after reading the forums here about all the tractors shipped that have been rebuilt with parts from more than one donor and repaint . This model from what I see was sold in states and Canada at one time and this tractor also came with all manuals service , loader and shop . The only Asian print on the tractor that I have come across is inside the fuse box as all other decals are in English from what I have seen so far but I just got tractor home and been so cold have not had a lot of time to investigate even though it is inside my shed still like being in a salmon can in a snow bank as no heat in building . 

I'm not getting a charge from alternator and no do not know how to use the proper equipment to check alternator . I did notice my light on dash is not functioning , Charge Indicator light and if I recall this is what energizes the alternator . I tested with my test light the fuses all ok and other 2 lights coolant and oil functioning .

I can start the tractor seems to run fine even in these frigid temps outside . My question is how on earth do you change the bulb for charge indicator without taking off steering wheel , standing on your head to get at the securing nuts or bolts on underside of dash to change this light bulb . I can't believe the manufacturer making this so difficult if I'm right in this energizing the alternator cause bulbs do burn out on occation . 

I enjoy the forums and do hope someone can shine some light on this issue as I have had 2 mechanics out to my shed which is like pulling teeth even in summer as you know they do not like leaving shop and I can't blame them as they are without tools not to mention heat nor does my shed have hydro and 20 min. from home . Regards


----------



## Roshton (Dec 30, 2017)

I just posted a question on my Yanmar am I reading this right that I have to post 2 more threads before I receive any reply's to my post . Regards


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

ANYONE can reply to your thread..
the post count only for private msgs.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Roshton, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you cannot get your hands up in there to change the bulb, pull the steering wheel and get to the instrument panel from the top. Your 'new' to you Yanmar 276D tractor is 30 years old, and you may have other wiring problems lurking in there. Like disconnected or frayed wires or mice nests? Normally, you can 'borrow' a puller from an auto parts store to pull the steering wheel. Spray the steering wheel splines liberally with penetrating oil and let it soak for a day or two, before trying a puller. I get my old Ford tractor steering wheel off by removing the center nut/spraying with penetrating oil, and with hands at the 9 and 3 o'clock positions and pulling and rocking left and right whilst pulling. Failing that, try the 6 and 12 o'clock positions.

The correct method for using a puller is to tighten it up and whack the stem of the puller with a 3 pound hammer. Tighten, whack, tighten, whack....you get the picture. 

One problem with my Ford tractor's steering wheel is there isn't a steel surface on the bottom of the steering wheel to put the puller jaws against....bakelite only. You can't pull on bakelite or you will damage it forever. Post back if you have this problem. We can improvise something.


----------



## Toni (Jan 9, 2016)

Your tractor is 35 years old so I recommend you to cut out the alternator current regulator included the wires. This mechanical regulators belong in the museum. Just buy a aftermarket one with chip. That one has only 3 wires much more easy to work with. To adjust a mechanical current regulator is not a job for a not specialist. 

In attachment the alternator part from the service manual from engine 3T84 (your tractor has this engine). You can use this if you are up to the task.


----------



## Toni (Jan 9, 2016)

In attachment you can see how to remove the steering wheel and a pdf with the charge light.


----------

